# Pregnancy & Lack of Gall Bladder



## salt_phoenix (May 10, 2007)

I don't even know if this is where this might go, but I'm tossing it out there...

Is there anyone who has been pregnant BEFORE who HAD their gall bladder during a pregnancy, then LATER, went on to have their gall bladder REMOVED and carried another pregnancy WITHOUT a gall bladder.

I ask this because my last pregnancy, I had one. It caused me much difficulty during pregnancy. I had it removed several years later.
NOW I do not have a gall bladder, and I am pregnant again, however I have noticed some differences that make me wonder if they are related...

I have had A LOT more nausea this pg. than any other. Not the productive/vomiting kind, but every morning, of the yellow bile kind. Even NOW... 28 weeks along, I woke up to violent dry heaves, enough to bring up what little my stomach had in it... bile. The nausea has lasted longer, and I have to keep something in my stomach to keep from throwing up bile. I have to snack during the night so that by morning I'm not sick sick sick.
Sometimes this works.

Any connection?

It seems more than "different syptoms/different pregnancy". I've been pregnant MANY times (many losses) but this is the first pg. I've had without a gall bladder, and it is quite different with the nausea/vomiting past 1st trimester.

I'm just curious if anyone has noticed differences in pregnancy with and without a gall bladder... I don't think anything is "wrong", it's just annoying, really... I've gained 30 lbs. so far, so I'm not concerned about nutrition and dehydration... as I said, it's usually dry heaving and bile... just disturbing.

TIA!


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

I had my gallbladder out after ds and Ive noticed I get a lot more bile related nausea with this pregnancy-just as you described. Ive also noticed more diarrhea.I wasnt sure if it was due to lack of gallbladder or not though. My morning sickness was a million times worse with this pregnancy.


----------



## salt_phoenix (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jokerama* 
I had my gallbladder out after ds and Ive noticed I get a lot more bile related nausea with this pregnancy-just as you described. Ive also noticed more diarrhea.I wasnt sure if it was due to lack of gallbladder or not though. My morning sickness was a million times worse with this pregnancy.

Yep, sounds about right... Doesn't seem to be causing any real "problems" but yes, it IS different... and gross.
I was sick for a full 16 weeks (usually only til 11/12 weeks) and I STILL get sick too often.

I am thankful that having no gall bladder really took away my desire for fatty foods though... That was a great benefit to removal. (that and the relief from 24/7 excruciating pain it was causing)


----------



## sewingmommy (Apr 21, 2007)

I had my gall bladder out when DS1 was a year old ...and had DS2 in May ....nothing noticeable was different ....with ds1 I had a lot of morning sickness but with ds2 did not throw up once .....


----------



## Belleweather (Nov 11, 2004)

I also had more and longer nausea with this pregnancy than I did with my previous one where I had a gallbladder. On the other hand, I had no gallballder attacks, so I'm MORE than happy to eat crackers and antacids and consider it a huge, huge improvement.


----------



## Tiffanoodle (Nov 10, 2007)

Interesting. I'd never really considered it. I'm only 10 weeks, so ms is par for the course at this point. But it has been 100% completely different with this pregnancy than with either of the other 2. I had my gb out after I had ds. I hope this doesn't go through the whole pregnancy, though. I don't know if I could handle that.


----------



## Khourtniey (May 3, 2007)

*shrug* I was thinking about this the other day...

I have 2 kiddos and Im pregnant again. I had my gallbladder removed before having any of my pregnancies... BUT... Without being pregnant Im always sick from the gall bladder attacks even though I dont have one.. They missed taking out the bile duct when they took the gall bladder... With being pregnant I have horrible morning sickness but the actual gall bladder pain and attacks is not as bad or as frequent.. I think it just of switches to the morning sickness ...

Sounds like it could be linked...


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

I had my gallbladder with my oldest but suffered from attacks during pregnancy, so it was removed when he was 2 months old.

I had several pregnancies that ended in losses after him, that I never really noticed a difference with. My twin pregnancy was pretty nasty, but I hardly puked. It wasnt until I had my appendix out in June of 06 and then got pregnant later that year that I started having severe issues as far as morning sickness and puking went.

So no I didnt notice a difference when it was just my gallbladder gone but a definite one with both my gallbladder and appendix gone....no clue why though


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

I had my gallbladder with my first pregnancy and then had it removed and got pregnant at the same time which ended in miscarriage (I am convinced it is because of the pain medication and anesthetic used but we didn't know I was pregnant at the time of surgery) Anyway now I am 32 weeks with my third pregnancy and yes I had the puke up bile every morning till about 16 weeks and feeling nausea all day with this pregnancy. Even now I sometimes feel really puky and will puke up bile in the morning before I eat. I did have morning sickness with my first pregnancy and did occasionally puke bile but way more this time and for longer, first pregnancy the nausea ended around 13 weeks or so.


----------



## homemade4ork (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello - I had my gall bladder out in 2001 and had my daughter in 2006 - I never had any vomiting with the pg though - the only thing is I would get a pain down my arm if I indulged in my love for olive oil or tahini - as I love nut butters and olive oil . I would check with a accupuncturist perhaps - I had more challenges with the second pg but no bile coming up . I did energy work but i don't know even if that is related
Fork


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

My friend wasn't sick much during her first pregnancy (still had GB) but her last she was sick (nauseated and throwing up bile) until the day she gave birth.


----------



## salt_phoenix (May 10, 2007)

yeah, my sister does research (she's a phd midwife) and when i mentioned it to her recently, she commented on how there were no studies (as far as she knew) that had been done on the topic with/without GB during pg. She said it would be nice to be able to tell women what to expect in future pgs. if there were something to it... I know that I worried (still do a little) that I had HG... or that there was something "wrong" with my baby to stay so sick for so long...

I wouldn't wish my GB back for any amount of money, but it would have been nice to know!!!


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

That's a good question! I didn't even think of it when I was pregnant with ds. I had my gallbladder out when dd was 4 months old.

The only problems I've had are when I eat super greasy foods or lots of dairy. I get stomach cramps in those cases. I didn't seem any stronger during pregnancy though.


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

What Ive noticed is if I go too long without eating the bile builds up in my stomach till I puke it up. I never had that with ds.


----------



## Belleweather (Nov 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jokerama* 
What Ive noticed is if I go too long without eating the bile builds up in my stomach till I puke it up. I never had that with ds.

I wonder if the bile buildup is a part of the issue? My midwives say that bile can be really tough on your stomach, especially when it gets concentrated and that might have something to do with why when I get stomach flu now I recover at a snail's pace. I wonder if it relates to the increased M/S some of us are having as well?


----------



## Khourtniey (May 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jokerama* 
What Ive noticed is if I go too long without eating the bile builds up in my stomach till I puke it up. I never had that with ds.

This happens to me even without being pregnant. The only way to feel better is to puke it up.


----------

